# Pick up the pace next season boys!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

After this upcoming week you MN boys are gonna have to shoot double numbers! I'll be gone for the next 4-8 years as of the 26th so you'll all have to pick up the slack and keep the 10,000 lakes clean while I'm gone. After the first 13 weeks I'll be able to drop in and shoot the bull, but that's the best I can do. Peace out bowfishin homies!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

stay safe brother! first day your back we are going shooting


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I doubt the very first day, but I will be coming back right around Halloween for a week. Maybe if the temps get cold enough by then we can blast at some divers one of those days.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

for sure


----------

